#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Вредоносные силы и влияния различных классов существ

## Ежи

https://telegra.ph/Vredonosnye-sily-...shchestv-03-08

*Вредоносные силы и влияния различных классов существ*

Garchen Jangsem KhangMarch 08, 2022


*Дхармараджа Намкай Норбу Ринпоче*

Текст ©Shang Shung Edizioni, 2007. ©Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Перевод с английского ©Дмитрий Айнабеков.






> Важно знать, что мы имеем в виду, когда говорим о вредоносных силах и влияниях. Многие рассматривают вредоносные воздействия как нечто связанное с функцией элементов. В какой-то мере эти явления действительно связаны с материальным миром. Например, если оказаться в очень загрязненном месте, это может сразу же нанести какой-нибудь ущерб здоровью. Вот что подразумевается под «вредоносным влиянием обстоятельств». Однако есть множество других вредоносных влияний, в особенности тех, что связаны с могущественными классами существ, которые управляют энергией и воздействуют на других.
> 
> 
> 
> Как правило, люди не верят в такие вещи, но, тем не менее, им приходится страдать от их последствий. Иногда мы говорим о враждебных энергиях, иногда о действиях некоторых классов существ. Например, последователи всех традиций: сакья, гелуг, ньингма и кагью — делают пуджи Махакале (тиб. Гонпо). Если спросить их, что они делают, они ответят: «Я делаю пуджу защитнику, дхармапале». Но некоторые делают пуджу, не зная в точности, что такое Махакала. И, долгое время делая пуджу, они затем спрашивают: «Махакала — это некая сила или существо?». На самом деле они не знают, что же они делают. Поэтому очень важно отчетливо это понимать.
> 
> 
> 
> Махакала — это не только сила; Махакала — существо, или некто, обладающий сознанием. Также махакала — это один из классов существ. Существа этого класса, называемые махакалами, очень энергичны и способны оказать свое вредоносное воздействие на любого. Чтобы обуздать этот класс махакал, Авалокитешвара, пробужденное существо, проявился во множестве обликов. По мнению последователей школы кагью, в особенности другпа-кагью, Чакрасамвара тоже проявился, чтобы подчинить этот класс существ. 
> ...

----------

Росиник (15.10.2022)

----------

